# Warm water proof clothing



## Basswhisperer (Jun 18, 2012)

Just curious in what most guys are wearing whilst kayaking paticurly in cold weather and fishing in open water situations.
I've noticed a few yakkers on the water wearing what looks to be a wet suit style clothing or some sort of compression clothing. I am starting to see the benefits of this as you don't need to wear so many layers, when fishing.
Would people be able to suggest some brands? Are they warm? Do they restrict movement?
Chris


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Chris
There is a whole article on this topic in the latest Yak Fisher/Sport Fishing magazine (Issue 18). I use a Sharkskin long sleeve top and I am soon going to buy the long pants to go with it. When cold, I use a "Farmer John" type wetsuit over it, and a spray/wind jacket. I have waterproof socks which go under my extremely stylish Teva sandals (look like some super cool German tourist in summer) and always carry a lightweight beanie in my kayak seat pocket. There are a number of other brands of warm, waterproof tops and bottoms which are cheaper than Sharkskin, though I think the quality of the Sharkskin products is excellent.
Cheers


----------



## Basswhisperer (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys for replys I never really had a need for this style of clothing but I can see the relavence of it due to so many reasons. I'm looking at a product at the moment called a evo therm made by Burke has anyone had any experience of this product?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Chris, the first thing I did when I read your post was look at your location ???, it's good to fill it in as it has relevance to to so many posts.
Sydney is a mixed bag on the weather, so I have quite a few variations of wardrobe.
My ultimate warmth comes from fleece longs under waterproof trousers and sealskinz socks.
I thin fleece on top and a spray jacket. If you paddle, you need a spray jacket that has zips under the arms but I suspect peddlers don't heat up on top so much.
I started wearing skinzs on my legs this year to keep the sun off but haven't tried them for warmth in the winter.


----------



## keenkayaker (Jun 16, 2012)

hey the cycling clothing comes in handy for kayaking as well, i have a thermal jacket/jersey that is perfect.... like this dhb one:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-DHB-Long ... 0711092957
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Mens-Altura- ... 5f779f39e1
warm/shower proof/windproof/light/breathable and dries quickly/full front zip....oh and a normal waterproof cycling jacket thrown in the kayak seat pocket for good measure!


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Sharkskin climate control top was worth every penny. I may buy the pants to match if I ever move back south so I look like a real tool but I will be warm

Cheers Mal


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Basswhisperer said:


> I'm looking at a product at the moment called a evo therm made by Burke has anyone had any experience of this product?


Basswhisperer

I wear the Burke Evo thermo skin top and bottom with knee high waterproof sealskinz socks underneath the pants. The Evo stuff is very good value for money and comes pretty close to doing the same job as shark skins at a quarter of the price. They even seem to repel water that's splashed on them. 
Depending on where you are I wouldn't rely on them alone for your winter warmth. Consider layering them with some paddling specific wet weather gear over the top, to stay dryer and keep the wind out.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

It's going to be interesting when I hit the water for the first time this weekend. Making do with what I have which is as follows;

Canterbury IONIX sports tights (notice how I mentioned sport together with tights)

Colombia PFG Pants

Kathmandu long sleeve t shirt

Wallabies Jersey

Spray jacket

Old pair of Nike trainers

Beeny and cap

Should be ok especially given it's Brisbane, one sniff of sunshine here and it's all good. Pitty to all suffering down south. These comments will probably come back to bite me in the ass, just hope the news doesn't read on Monday Brisabane man found suffering hypothermia after kayak fishing adventure.

Have fun and stay safe


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

foxx1

You're not going to a football match. If you fall off/capsize with that gear on, you may find it virtually impossible to swim in it. If you can't even swim a few metres to your yak, you are flotsam (aka sharkbait).

Hence the others' suggestions of body hugging clothing like Sharkskins and Burke Evo thermo skins. For Brisbane (most days - not the last few) thin thermals under lycra/spandex is usually good enough. Not sure the waders suggestion is a good idea either, as swimming in them may also be difficult.

trevor


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Waders use to be big killers of fisherman washed in around NZ river mouths, once they filled with water, you were gone.
I presume these new breathable waders are different but it would be worth knowing.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

keza said:


> Waders use to be big killers of fisherman washed in around NZ river mouths, once they filled with water, you were gone.
> I presume these new breathable waders are different but it would be worth knowing.


Apparently if you wear a lighter style with a wading belt. They are a legitament option.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3b9mUiF ... ata_player

Disclaimer: I have never worn them, and hold no responsibility for someones pants filling up with water and them going to the bottom.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That's what I thought would be the case.
What about taking a pee ????
This is the question I have for most paddling gear. If you take seasickness tablets you will probably need to pee pretty often.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

keza said:


> That's what I thought would be the case.
> What about taking a pee ????.


Hmm......good point, warm but wet feet?


----------



## Basswhisperer (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys for replys I purchased the Burke evo therm pants and top and I'm very happy with them


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

AKFF a well of usefull information and advice. I too have heard of nasty things happening to fishermen in wadders.

I agree with Trevor regarding my football jersey and spray jacket everything else though can quite easily be swum in. On a side note I purchased a Calcutta fishing PFD today for $90- from the guys at Viking ayaks in chermside, pretty happy with it hope I never have to rely on it except for the nifty pockets.


----------

